
Bird deaths down 70 percent after painting wind turbine blades - elorant
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/08/black-paint-on-wind-turbines-helps-prevent-bird-massacres/
======
LiamPa
Recent discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24257648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24257648)

